# Hiromoto Santoku re-handle begins, 1st re-handle



## WarrenB (Mar 14, 2014)

So after seeing all the Hiromoto's popping up with amazing handles I thought I would have a go myself as I have always enjoyed woodwork. 
I have chosen bookmatched Zebrano with plain black liners, going to keep the wavy pattern in the Zebrano as much as possible, also trying out a mosaic pin design that is proving quite tricky to keep stable while epoxying, it's worth the effort I think, quite plain but different to the normal circles and squares(if I can get it to work:dazed






Wish me luck, I will need it:biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 14, 2014)

You got this.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 14, 2014)

i wish you luck!


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 14, 2014)

Well worst case scenario it ends up in rehab at the Spa:biggrin:
Picking up a cheap drill press at the weekend to make drilling the rivets/pins a lot easier, think I will be trying a few re-handles so a cheap DP will be well worth it.


----------



## RavenMad (Mar 14, 2014)

For the mosaic pin, I use a tiny dab of super (CA) glue to hold all the bits in place while I draw the epoxy up through the tube - makes a huge difference. That's a nice piece of wood you got there - looking forward to seeing it on the knife.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 14, 2014)

RavenMad said:


> For the mosaic pin, I use a tiny dab of super (CA) glue to hold all the bits in place while I draw the epoxy up through the tube - makes a huge difference. That's a nice piece of wood you got there - looking forward to seeing it on the knife.



That is what I did with the last pin I made:thumbsup:I was ok with the last mosaic pin that had all the bits touching but I might have to use very tiny dabs of metal putty as some of the bits aren't actually touching, it's a very unusual design(probably because it can't be done:biggrin, just need to make sure the epoxy flows through fully and the metal putty is well hidden when I cut and sand. The wood looks pretty good, that is one piece of the bookmatched pair, just need to take my time and try not to rush to get it done really quick.
Will post updates as I go.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 15, 2014)

Good luck! I'm going to be doing one for a customer once I get a couple sayas finished up (before the baby comes, I hope). 

Looking forward to seein your pics!


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 15, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Good luck! I'm going to be doing one for a customer once I get a couple sayas finished up (before the baby comes, I hope).
> 
> Looking forward to seein your pics!



Thanks, looks like I will finally start it in a few days or so.
Best wishes for the new arrival:doublethumbsup:


----------

